# SERA test kits are awesome



## hedge_fund (Jan 1, 2006)

I had one in the past and then just kept picking up the crappy API kits instead. I purchased a SERA NO3 test kit from a sponsor on here and I totally forgot how awesome these kits are. MUCH more accurate than my regular API stuff. 

The test tubes are large and you get 4 reagents with this particular kit. Any of you guys looking for these then check out the sponsor SouthernOakAquatics on here...he offers free shipping too.


----------



## dmagerl (Feb 2, 2010)

That looks a lot like the Tetra test kit with the 3 bottles and tube of zinc particles.


----------



## SouthernCichlids (Jan 20, 2013)

I picked one up to, huge difference compared to the API crap. It takes a little more time to test but it's definitely worth it to get an accurate reading.


----------



## hedge_fund (Jan 1, 2006)

SouthernCichlids said:


> I picked one up to, huge difference compared to the API crap. It takes a little more time to test but it's definitely worth it to get an accurate reading.


Yeah you're absolutely right. I actually can't believe that I was using API kits for this long. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanman19az (May 14, 2011)

Aww man! Now I have to buy some


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

If you keep shrimp or are keen on monitoring water hardness, definitely pick up a Sera KH & GH kit or two to have on-hand.


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

Until you calibrate the test kit, it cannot be assumed to be accurate. That is just an unfortunate fact of life in the world of test equipment.


----------



## snausage (Mar 8, 2010)

I've been using their kits for about 2 years and, although I have nothing against API, the SERA kits are far superior. I love how they give you a nice wide glass tube so you can actually swirl the solution.


----------



## thelub (Jan 4, 2013)

Hoppy said:


> Until you calibrate the test kit, it cannot be assumed to be accurate. That is just an unfortunate fact of life in the world of test equipment.


I was going to say...how can you know any one kit is more or less accurate than the other?


----------



## bitFUUL (May 14, 2010)

Hoppy said:


> Until you calibrate the test kit, it cannot be assumed to be accurate. That is just an unfortunate fact of life in the world of test equipment.


I don't understand. How do you calibrate this (or even an API) test kit?


----------



## Zorfox (Jun 24, 2012)

Are the color differences easier to read than API? That's my only complaint with those.



bitFUUL said:


> I don't understand. How do you calibrate this (or even an API) test kit?


http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=83545


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

I've never had a Sera kit be off by any amount to worry about when calibrating for GH/KH/Nitrate. Can't say the same for API. 

Sera kits are easier to read (colors), as well.


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

For those interested in calibrating their nitrate kit, Hoppy has an excellent write-up... but I have no idea where the link is.

Care to link to it here, Hoppy?


----------



## hedge_fund (Jan 1, 2006)

My sera kit appears to be very accurate. 

If you never tried it then you will be pleasantly surprised. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zorfox (Jun 24, 2012)

somewhatshocked said:


> For those interested in calibrating their nitrate kit, Hoppy has an excellent write-up... but I have no idea where the link is.
> 
> Care to link to it here, Hoppy?


I had posted the link back a few lol. It's in the fertilizer and water parameter thread stickies. 

*Calibrating Test Kits - for non-Chemists*


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Didn't notice it above, as it looked like a signature link. Thanks for sharing it again!



Zorfox said:


> I had posted the link back a few lol. It's in the fertilizer and water parameter thread stickies.
> 
> *Calibrating Test Kits - for non-Chemists*


----------



## Tanman19az (May 14, 2011)

Anyone know how long these tests last?


----------



## hedge_fund (Jan 1, 2006)

Tanman19az said:


> Anyone know how long these tests last?


If I recall correctly, my nitrate kit said 60 tests. Then again, I'm down the jersey shore a few drinks deep so I might be wrong. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

That calibrating method I posted will not tell you how accurate the test results are, only whether or not the results are about what they should be. If you want real accuracy you need to make solutions that you know have nitrate (for example) concentrations of 10 ppm (for example) plus or minus 10%, to be able to measure nitrates to an accuracy of plus or minus 10%. People who make accurate measurements as part of their profession always calibrate their test equipment thoroughly and often, even if they buy the best available test equipment. It always pays off to do so.


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

I think in this hobby, "about what they should be" is a great place to be.

At least for the basics that people who keep even the most sensitive critters in freshwater aquaria focus on. Like hardness, nitrate and such.


----------



## Tanman19az (May 14, 2011)

hedge_fund said:


> If I recall correctly, my nitrate kit said 60 tests. Then again, I'm down the jersey shore a few drinks deep so I might be wrong.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sorry I meant when do they expire?


----------



## acitydweller (Dec 28, 2011)

Tanman19az said:


> Sorry I meant when do they expire?


Yep. They each have an expiry date printed on the bottom of the box.


----------



## bitFUUL (May 14, 2010)

acitydweller said:


> Yep. They each have an expiry date printed on the bottom of the box.


I think he was asking, how long do they last before the solution expires? 1 year, 2... 4? roud:


----------



## acitydweller (Dec 28, 2011)

The instructions only say to store cool , out of sunlight and to cap immediately after use likely to preserve the reagent. No reference to how long it lasts after the bottle is opened, nor does the Api tests by recollection.

The large glass vile is very cool and much easier to clean than the api test tubes. the reagent bottles come with a child safety cap and a puncture seal from the factory to maintain freshness. The Sera cylinder cap is ribbed which keeps the liquid in the vile when shaking. The test vile is also the width of the reagent bottle which makes reading far easier! These are certainly top shelf features to have in a tester.

I've used the nitrate and GH tests thus far and find them pretty easy to administer and read. the PH and KH tests are waiting in the wings.


----------



## bitFUUL (May 14, 2010)

Thanks for the details, but it doesn't help me understand how long they last before the printed expiry. What does your expiry dates say, and when did you purchase the kits? (hoping to get a rough shelf life estimate)


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

My latest kits were manufactured in late 2012 and expire 03-2017.

If you're concerned about an expiration date, buy from someone who has fresh stock.


----------



## dzega (Apr 22, 2013)

i dont like the PO4 Sera kit. hard to dose dry reagent and hard to read. the others are fine. no3 is particulary good. expires in 3-5 years


----------



## Bruce N (May 10, 2013)

FYI, Sera test kits are 25% off at Petco.com right now.


----------



## hedge_fund (Jan 1, 2006)

Bruce N said:


> FYI, Sera test kits are 25% off at Petco.com right now.


Good find, however, they only have kits instead of single tests. Usually when I get a kit I only end up using 1-2 tests.

Also, I like to support sponsors on here so buy from SouthernOakAquatics. roud:


----------



## lochaber (Jan 23, 2012)

Zorfox said:


> Are the color differences easier to read than API? That's my only complaint with those.
> 
> 
> http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=83545



I'm pretty much colorblind.
I haven't used an API in recent memory, so I can't do a direct comparison, but I don't have any trouble with most of the Sera test color charts. Can't really say about the KH/GH, since my tap water is pretty soft, I never see the point where the color changes.


----------



## bitFUUL (May 14, 2010)

Bruce N said:


> FYI, Sera test kits are 25% off at Petco.com right now.


Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## picturebigger (Apr 13, 2013)

SouthernCichlids said:


> I picked one up to, huge difference compared to the API crap. It takes a little more time to test but it's definitely worth it to get an accurate reading.


+1 on the sera test kit. i ordered the whole kit. love it. the case makes it so easy. like a little kid's first chemistry set. set it up on a tv tray and test to my heart's content.

my 5yr old thinks i'm a magician when i test gH and kH. lol


----------



## Mizuhuman (Mar 16, 2013)

picturebigger said:


> +1 on the sera test kit. i ordered the whole kit. love it. the case makes it so easy. like a little kid's first chemistry set. set it up on a tv tray and test to my heart's content.
> 
> my 5yr old thinks i'm a magician when i test gH and kH. lol


lol. 
Interesting. I would definitely purchase the SERA test kit because I have trouble discerning the differences in color for the API test kits.


----------



## hedge_fund (Jan 1, 2006)

I need darkestsky to sell out of these so he places another order since I need a phosphate kit. 

If you haven't purchased one of these then I highly recommend that you at least read the reviews.

PS. Hit up out sponsor on here...SouthernOakAquatics


----------



## Loco4Tanks (Jun 13, 2013)

the sera master kit looks awesome


----------

